# Guys are you shy to approach girls?



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't know what to say to them its like my mind goes blank and i get nervous around them o.o My friends tell me just ask them to hang out go to movies or something  I guess it sorta like if you do ask them they'll assume you wanna date them maybe :teeth:um I find it hard to approach girls and i have one that i like too  >.<


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I never understood this dating concept. I'm hoping some sa girl likes me and somehow I learn about it.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

they only way to solve that is by talking to them, 
only practice can help in this case.

but please dont act like a weirdo and go invite her if you had never talked to her.

If you dont want it to look like a date, you can tell her you're invinting some friends
and that she can go if she wants to, this way shell know its just a bunch of friends having fun.

But dont act friendly for too long or else FRIENDZONE...


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have given up in that arena. I really am not too keen on the idea of relationships anyways. Anyways, I'm not that attractive in the eyes of the majority of women and I've come to accept that, so I really don't care that much anymore about how they perceive me.

Life has actually gotten better since I have abandoned the idea of relationships. Since I am numb and indifferent to the idea of romance and intimacy I don't have to worry about if girls like me. It's been a liberating experience for me and I am at peace with my decision. Besides, who says that romantic relationships are a requirement of every human being on earth?

I'd much rather focus on my education and future career than preoccupy myself with what I believe are petty, capricious relationships to me.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a girl I like, and it sounds like a great idea right until I see her in the classroom. Then I chicken out and ignore her. I'll do it one of these days.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

actually alot of it depneds on the girl and how well i know them... if i see an attractive girl at the mall or someplace like that and i just walk up and ask her out then its no problem at all... if its a girl i kinda know that i have a crush on, then its damn near impossible but i have done it before... if i had known that was the hard way all these years i would have just asked random girls on the street all along... and i would likely have much ore dating experience


----------

